# Drive XLR8 vs quinclorac



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

Reading many of you mix 2-4-D with quinclorac and maybe nutsedge control + some surfactant.

I couldn't find a lot of information on this forum on Drive XLR8 more info on the product and what it controls
https://betterturf.basf.us/products/drive--xlr8-herbicide.html

Here is another link from a different forum 
On what Drive XLR8 did for a wide range of weeds. (With pictures)
https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=21268

As I'm a noob at this what's the best way to go about this ? 
1. A pre emergent is a must 
But then spot spray Dive or (2-4-D? + quinclorac)

Or Drive XLR8 and spot spray with 2-4-D?

What are your results with Drive ???


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Drive is Quinclorac. It is the brand name. You don't hear much about it probably b/c people opt for the generic or just refer to it as the AI. If you are looking for a broad spectrum that get crabgrass and other broadleaf weeds, in a pro product you can look at Q4 Plus. Here are the AIs:

2,4-D, dimethylamine salt 11.81%, 
Dicamba, dimethylamine salt 1.49%, 
Quinclorac 8.43%, 
Sulfentrazone 0.69%

Edit: I think its advisable to start with as little chemical as possible. Have you tried Weed b gon with Crab control? Same AIs for the most part but weaker formulation and cheaper. Maybe try that first before the pro herbicides?


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

@gm560 yes I have and I dont have to many weeds. 
Mostly ortho will kill them all except crabgrass 
For next year a preemergent should stop alot of the crabgrass.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

There is an ortho for crabgrass, too. It includes quincalorac.


----------

